# Marley at 15 Months



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Marley is 15 months old now and has recently been for his due vacination. Vet said he was in very good health except he was slightly under weight. I have tried everything to try and faten him up but just doesnt seem to put weight on. Any suggestions on how on earth I can fatten him up? im currently feeding him on wainwrights bisquits with natures valley minced beef chicken and lamb meat.

Any help would be great.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

*Marley*

Awwww, he is adorable. Don't know how you could fatten him up though? Did your vet not suggest anything?

Maybe it's just the way he is? Can't wait to hopefully get a Cockapoo in Spring?

Good luck with Marley, I love his name BTW!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marley is looking great!
Have you had him castrated? I know Ralph was really skinny pre - op,
He is now 22 months old and has filled out and is now nicely solid.
My vet said it was better (& healthier) to have a slightly underweight dog, rather than an overweight dog.
If he's an active dog and gets lots of off lead walks he will burn his energy.
Maybe an extra treat of cheese bite wouldn't do him any harm??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Adamant at said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Marley is 15 months old now and has recently been for his due vacination. Vet said he was in very good health except he was slightly under weight. I have tried everything to try and faten him up but just doesnt seem to put weight on. Any suggestions on how on earth I can fatten him up? im currently feeding him on wainwrights bisquits with natures valley minced beef chicken and lamb meat.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous boy. I have a skinny one too - Nina, she's like her mum. I just think some of them are built a bit finer. You will probably find though that as he matures he will get more muscular. I have noticed a marked change in muscularity in Lola as she gets older. Also the introduction of raw diet has definitely increased their lean muscle mass too. It's amazing.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Had the same issue with Beemer as he couldn't take increase in the volume of kibble. Switched to raw and he's finally filling out without loose stool everywhere. Mind you he eats about 4-5% of his weight which is nearly double what they recommend and that barely puts a little neat on his bones. But good enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marley and Bailey are so alike. Bailey is just over 9kg and I think smaller than some cockapoos in height. We are now feeding her Lily's kitchen, some days she eats more than other days. I don't worry about her eating at all, I feel if she's hungry she will eat. I worried for years about my son eating - or lack of eating - and now I cannot fill him! I am sure Marley is just perfect.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marley's looking gorgeous, other than upping the quantity of food I don't really know what you could do but as others have said my vet said she would rather a dog was a little underweight than a little over.


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

*Marley*



emjon123 said:


> Marley and Bailey are so alike. Bailey is just over 9kg and I think smaller than some cockapoos in height. We are now feeding her Lily's kitchen, some days she eats more than other days. I don't worry about her eating at all, I feel if she's hungry she will eat. I worried for years about my son eating - or lack of eating - and now I cannot fill him! I am sure Marley is just perfect.


Hi carol, bailey looks so cute! And very much like Marley! Thanks for your advice. I sent you a personal message on here the other day with my new number as don't have old one. We should meet up if we can at some point maybe half way? Thanks Adam


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys cheers for all your help. Cheese is a no go he can't stand cheese and he is soon fussy with food in general so I don't know. He does go for two off the lead walks everyday but not going to stop that as he loves it! He is so fussy though some days he won't eat a thing. Must be the poodle in him! 

Adam


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is like Beemer - she eats raw and loves it, but if I drop her below 4% she drops weight quickly... She loves her raw food and eats with gusto, most days she has a chicken wing as lunch as well as her normal food and has now nearly got to 9kg.... That said Kiki, who is very poodlie, did not really start to fill out until she was 18 months - at the start of last summer when she had a very short clip another dog owner said she looked like a Belsen survivor, which I thought was a bit extreme and in rather bad taste. It also made me a bit paranoid about how skinny she was... fast forward 15 months and she weighs 9 plus kilos and I actually watch her weight so she doesn't get too chunky!!!
As if it is not bad enough worrying about our own weight , we also have to worry about our 'poos!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer to keep barney lean. He can eat for England mind you and is permanently hungry. 

I went to the cinema late this afternoon with my daughter and thought it wouldn't hurt if barney had a late tea. My husband came in, barney mega excited/hungry so OH feeds him the chopped heart in the fridge (he doesn't normally feed him). When we get home, barney pulls out his mat that he has his tea on and I decide to give him a treat and give him a whole meaty chicken carcass (really because I couldn't get the scissors through it to separate it). 

Smug barney tonight.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RangerC said:


> I prefer to keep barney lean. He can eat for England mind you and is permanently hungry.
> 
> I went to the cinema late this afternoon with my daughter and thought it wouldn't hurt if barney had a late tea. My husband came in, barney mega excited/hungry so OH feeds him the chopped heart in the fridge (he doesn't normally feed him). When we get home, barney pulls out his mat that he has his tea on and I decide to give him a treat and give him a whole meaty chicken carcass (really because I couldn't get the scissors through it to separate it).
> 
> Smug barney tonight.


Haha! Clever, lucky, cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely boy!
Is it my imagination or does he have a slightly pop-eyed full to the limit expression


----------

